# church



## Stephenjayakumar (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi All,

This is Stephen Jayakumar

Does anybosy know whre is pentecost church in dubai or sharja?

tks.


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Stephen,
There are several churches here in dubai, I'd like to recommend Kings Revival Church Int'l inside Holy Trinity compound opposite Iranian club Oud Metta.
There are 14 services weekly except on thursdays.
For more details on the timings pls log on to www.miraclesforyou.org
stay blessed.


----------



## keydom (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Stephenjayakumar (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the information. As i am from south india, new to dubai and as i want to meet tamil speaking pentecostal christians, can you please give the phone numbers/addresses of all the pentecostal churches attended by tamil christians in dubai

Tks.


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Stephen,
there are 14 services weekly like i mentioned earlier in various languages...tamil, urdu, konkani, sinhala, swahili etc (sorry not quite sure of the spellings)!

Daily english services/prayer meetings except thursdays.

Main worship services on Friday:
English 7.00am 
Sinhala 10.30am
Urdu 10.30am
Youth Ministry 10.00am
Worship service in Al Barsha 4.00pm (close to the mall of emirates)
African/English service 8.30pm

Sunday: 
English Miracle Worship service 8.00pm

Monday: 
Arabic Miracle Worship service 8.00pm 

Tuesdays:
Bible school - English 8.00pm
Bible study - Urdu 8.00pm

Wednesday:
Tamil Miracle Worship services 8.00pm
Filipino/Tagalog service 8.00pm
Konkani service 8.00pm
Sinhala Bible study 8.00pm
International House of prayer 8.00pm
Choir practice 8.00pm

Every 2nd & 4th Monday:
Bermese/Burma church

Every 2nd Monday of the month @ 8.00pm
Men's fellowship: Timothy & Andrews
Women's fellowship: Esthers & Deborahs

Other outreaches & weekly services hold in Abu Dhabi, Jebel Ali, Sharjah, Fujairah, Ras Al Khaimah, Umm Al Quwain, Bahrain & Qatar.

You can seek further assistance on these nos:
050-6310945, 050-6526540, 050-4509497, 050-6253195

take care


----------



## Stephenjayakumar (Jul 18, 2009)

thk so much


----------



## kris.orion (Nov 9, 2009)

*Contact details of Filipino churches in RAK*

Hi,

Can anybody share the contact details of Filipino churches (catholic) in Ras Al Khaima, UAE?

Kris


----------

